# Black-eyed Pea Recipes for New Years



## Cimarron (Dec 29, 2005)

I am looking for some tried and true blackeyed pea recipes for New Years! Its always been a tradition in our family to eat them for New Years for good luck. I especially would like a recipe for Texas Caviar that is a appetizer, dip sort of dish. I am tired of the same ole beans every year! Thanks and Happy New Year! Sheila


----------



## Cronewolf (Dec 29, 2005)

Hoppin'John is my favorite.


----------



## Marion (Dec 29, 2005)

My in-laws believe that one must eat them and cabbage for good luck. So we go there every year to eat black-eye peas and cabbage. My mother-in-law is from the north so we also eat Great Northern Beans too.


----------



## minimule (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't have any good recipes but I didn't eat mine this past New Years. I WILL be eating them this time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wewindwalker (Dec 29, 2005)

I hope this comes up for you, if it does here are some recipes of Black Eyed Peas.

Enjoy and Happy New Year!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quick Hoppin' John

INGREDIENTS:

1 cup chopped onion

1 tablespoon bacon drippings

2 cans (about 16 ounces each) black-eyed peas, slightly drained, or about 3 cups cooked black-eyed peas

1 cup chopped cooked ham

1/4 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper

3 cups hot cooked rice

salt to taste

sliced sweet onion, optional

PREPARATION:

In a large saucepan sautÃ© chopped onion in bacon drippings until tender. Stir in black-eyed peas, ham, and cayenne pepper. Simmer for 10 minutes; stir in hot cooked rice and salt. Serve Hoppin' John hot with sliced onion.

Hoppin' John recipe serves 4 to 6.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoppin' John

INGREDIENTS:

1 pound dried black-eyed peas

2 small smoked ham hocks or meaty ham bone

2 medium onions, divided

3 large cloves garlic, halved

1 bay leaf

1 cup long-grain white rice

1 can (10 to 14.5 ounces) diced tomatoes with chile peppers, juices reserved

1 medium red bell pepper, chopped

1/2 green bell pepper, chopped

3 ribs celery, chopped

1 jalapeno or serrano pepper, minced

2 teaspoons Cajun or Creole seasoning

1/2 teaspoon dried thyme leaves

3/4 teaspoon ground cumin

3/4 teaspoon salt

4 green onions, sliced

PREPARATION:

In a large Dutch oven or kettle, combine the black-eyed peas, ham bone or ham hocks, and 6 cups water. Cut 1 of the onions in half and add it to the pot along with the garlic and bay leaf. Bring to a boil, reduce the heat to medium-low, and simmer gently until the beans are tender but not mushy, 2 to 2 1/2 hours.

Remove the ham bone or hocks, cut off the meat; dice and set aside. Drain the peas and set aside. Remove and discard the bay leaf, onion pieces, and garlic.Add 2 1/2 cups of water to the pot and bring to a boil. Add the rice, cover, and simmer until the rice is almost tender, about 10 to 12 minutes.

Mince the remaining onion then add to the rice along with the peas, tomatoes, and their juices, red and green bell pepper, celery, jalapeno pepper, Creole seasoning, thyme, cumin, and salt. Cook until the rice is tender, 5 to 8 minutes. Stir in the sliced green onions and the reserved diced ham. Serve with hot sauce and freshly baked cornbread.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Happy New Year Peas

INGREDIENTS:

1 pound dried black-eyed peas

1 pound link sausage, or your favorite

1 small onion, chopped

3 tablespoons brown sugar

1 tablespoon prepared mustard

1 teaspoon salt

1 cup prepared barbecue sauce

PREPARATION:

Rinse, prepare, soak, and cook peas in about 3 cups water, following directions on the package. Drain and reserve half of the cooking liquid. In a skillet over medium heat, brown sausage and onions; drain off excess fat.

Place peas in a 3-quart casserole; add sausage and onions. Stir in reserved liquid, brown sugar, mustard, salt, and barbecue sauce. Bake at 300Â° for 1 to 1 1/2 hours.

Serves 6.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Black-Eyed Peas Salad with Basil Dressing

INGREDIENTS:

3 cups canned or cooked black-eyed peas (2 15-ounce cans, drained)

1/4 teaspoon salt

1/2 cup finely chopped onion

1/2 cup finely chopped celery

1 small sweet red bell pepper, seeded and finely chopped

Basil Dressing

1/4 cup cider vinegar

3 tablespoons chopped fresh basil, or 1 teaspoon dried

2 to 3 medium cloves garlic, crushed

1 1/2 teaspoons sugar

1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

1/4 teaspoon salt

1 cup olive oil

fresh basil or parsley for garnish

PREPARATION:

In a serving bowl combine black-eyed peas, 1/4 teaspoon salt, chopped onion, celery, and green pepper. Set aside.In a small bowl or other container, whisk together the vinegar, basil, garlic, sugar, remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt, and pepper.

Gradually whisk in the oil until the dressing is well blended. You can use a blender for this step, if desired.In a medium bowl, combine the black-eyed peas, the chopped onion, celery, bell pepper, and basil dressing. Cover and refrigerate until thoroughly chilled, at least 2 hours or overnight. Serve with a garnish of fresh parsley or basil, if desired.

Serves 6.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Black-Eyed Pea Dip

INGREDIENTS:

1/2 green bell pepper, finely chopped

2 stalks celery, finely chopped

3 to 4 green onions with tops, chopped

Oil

1 teaspoon black pepper

2 teaspoons Tabasco

1/2 cup Ketchup

3 chicken bouillon cubes

1/4 teaspoon cinnamon

2 (15-ounce) cans of black-eyed peas

10 ounce can Rotel tomatoes with green chilies

1 clove garlic, pressed

2 jalapeno peppers finely chopped (fresh, seeded)

1 teaspoon sugar

PREPARATION:

In medium saucepan over medium-high heat, sautÃ© bell peppers, celery and onions in a small amount of oil, until tender. Add black pepper, Tabasco, ketchup, bullion cubes, and cinnamon. Lower heat, add peas, tomatoes, garlic and sugar.

Simmer 30 minutes. Serve hot with corn chips for dipping.

Makes 1 quart of dip.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cheesy Black-Eyed Pea Dip

INGREDIENTS:

4 ounces butter

1/2 cup chopped onion

1/2 clove garlic, finely minced

12 ounces shredded sharp Cheddar cheese

2 cans (15 ounces each) black-eyed peas, drained and rinsed, or about 4 cups cooked and drained

1 jalapeno pepper, seeds removed, finely chopped

1 can (4 ounces) chopped green chilies

salt and pepper, to taste

PREPARATION:

In a medium saucepan over medium-low heat, melt the butter. Add the chopped onion and sautÃ© until golden in color; add garlic and cook for 30 seconds longer. Turn heat to low and add cheese, stirring until melted.

Add the black-eyed peas, chopped jalapeno and green chiles. Cook for 5 minutes, stirring constantly. Taste and add salt and pepper to taste. Serve hot in slow cooker or in a chafing dish.

Serves 8.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Black-Eyed Peas and Smoked Picnic Pork or Ham

INGREDIENTS:

1 pound dried black-eyed peas, rinsed, picked over, soaked overnight

1 smoked pork picnic shoulder, about 5 to 7 pounds

salt and pepper

PREPARATION:

Refrigerate peas in soaking liquid until cooking time. Place pork in a large pot; add water to cover. Heat to boiling. Cover and simmer for about 1 1/2 hours. Add drained peas to pot; cover and simmer for 1 1/2 hours longer, or until pork and peas are tender.

Remove pork from pot; trim off skin and fat layers. Slice about half of the pork 1/4-inch thick. Season peas with salt and pepper to taste and spoon onto a deep platter. Arrange pork slices over peas. Wrap remaining pork and refrigerate.

Smoked pork picnic recipe serves 6.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Southern Peas - Black-Eyed Peas Recipe

INGREDIENTS:

1 pound dried black-eyed peas

1 large onion

1 large ham hock

2 to 4 slices cooked bacon (can use heat 'n eat kind)

1 large onion

1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper, or to taste

1/2 teaspoon garlic powder, or use 1 fresh clove garlic, minced

1/2 teaspoon salt

PREPARATION:

In a large saucepan, cover peas with water to 3 inches over the peas. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, then simmer for 45 minutes to 1 hour. Place ham hock, sliced onion, bacon, pepper, garlic and salt in the slow cooker/Crock Pot.

Pour in 3 cups water. Cover and cook on HIGH until peas are tender and ready to go in. When peas are tender, transfer to the slow cooker/Crock Pot. Reduce heat to LOW; cover and cook for 7 to 9 hours. Taste and adjust seasonings. Serve with hot cornbread. Black-eyed pea recipe serves 6 to 8.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Black-Eyed Peas and Hog Jowl or Ham Hocks

INGREDIENTS:

2 pounds dried black-eyed peas

8 ounces hog jowl or 2 small to medium ham hocks

6 cups water water

1 large onion, coarsely chopped

1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper

1/4 teaspoon sugar

salt, to taste

PREPARATION:

Pick over the peas and rinse well, then soak in cold water overnight. Place ham hocks or hog jowl in large kettle with water, bring to boil, and cook for 1 1/2 hours. Drain peas and add to the hog jowl.

Add whole onion, crushed red pepper, sugar, and salt. Add more water if needed to cover peas. Cover tightly and simmer slowly 2 hours or until peas are tender. Serve with hot cooked rice and cornbread. Serves 8.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Spicy Southern Salsa

INGREDIENTS:

1 cup corn kernels, cooked and drained

1 cup black-eyed peas, cooked and drained

1 medium tomato, seeded and chopped

1/2 cucumber, peeled, seeded, diced

1/4 cup chopped green onions

2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice

2 tablespoons minced fresh basil

1 small jalapeno, seeded and finely minced

1 clove garlic, minced

1/4 teaspoon salt

1/8 teaspoon pepper

PREPARATION:

Mix salsa ingredients together in a large bowl.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gingered Black-Eyed Peas

INGREDIENTS:

2 cups dried black-eyed peas, rinsed, and soaked

1/2 cup finely chopped onion

6 slices bacon, diced

1 teaspoon dry mustard

salt

freshly ground black pepper

1/4 cup chopped crystallized ginger

3/4 cup honey

PREPARATION:

Drain and rinse the beans; cover with fresh water and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat and simmer for about 45 minutes, or until tender. Add water to keep them juicy if necessary.Preheat oven to 325Â°.

In a heavy skillet, saute onion and bacon over medium heat until onion is golden and bacon is crisp. Drain off fat and stir bacon and onion into beans. Add mustard and salt and pepper, to taste. Add ginger; combine well. Turn into a 2-quart baking dish; drizzle with the honey. Cover and bake 1 1/2 hours. Remove the cover the last 30 minutes to brown the top.

Serves 4.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Choppin' John Recipe

INGREDIENTS:

2 cans (15 oz) black-eyed-peas, drained

4 smoked pork chops

1 rib celery

1 green bell pepper, chopped, or use half green and half red

1 large onion, chopped

2 cloves garlic, chopped

1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce

3 tablespoons brown sugar

2 tablespoons ketchup

1 jalapeno pepper, chopped, or to taste (optional)

salt and pepper to taste

PREPARATION:

Combine all ingredients in the slow cooker/Crock Pot. Cover and cook on low for 6 to 8 hours. Serve over rice with cornbread!

Hoppin' John recipe serves 4.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pepipony (Dec 29, 2005)

If you had Ham for Christmas, use that bone while stewing the beans.  If not, use either a smoked ham hock or smoked turkey leg. They both give off AWESOME taste





Dont forget to make some cornbread too! I put hominy, cheese, green peppers ( the canned kind, they are sweet) and some chopped ham in it, and bake it in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## Happy Valley (Dec 29, 2005)

The peas are for luck, but the cabbage or mustard greens (something green and leafy, but not lettuce) is for money. We make sure to try to eat plenty of that!

Also, don't wash clothes on New Years Day. My Grandmother (Mamaw Pannell) believed that if you wash on New Year's Day that you will be washing for the dead before the year is out!

She also believed that if you point at a melon on the vine it will rot. Got my hand slapped for that a time or two when I was pointing one out that I liked.

I won't add a recipe because mine are nothing different than what has been presented!

Hope you have a wonderful and prosperous New Year!

Stacye


----------

